# lets see your best  vintage 26" bmx/klunkers



## looneymatthew (Jul 11, 2012)

ok i know some of you freaks got them ..let see what you got...


----------



## patrick (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's my Porkchop, I made a few changes since this picture but you get the idea.
Nice True Torch, looneymatthew, how do they feel. They look like they'd be perfect for cruising.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 15, 2012)

*pork chop*

looks killer i wouldnt mind building up a pork chop/bmx cruiser they remind me of the cooks bro cruiser. lets see more bmx cruisers the older the better


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 15, 2012)

oh   yah.. the true torch frames are done 100% first quality. really nice .. rides like it can take on anything.. you can really get down on it...  thanks for posting da picks


----------



## macr0w (Jul 23, 2012)

She's a 26".

But she ain't no klunker. 

80 King Sting


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 23, 2012)

*1981 kos kruiser*

All original almost NOS condition.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 23, 2012)

So what's a "klunker...does it ride slow or make a noise when ridden?"
Chris


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 23, 2012)

*klunkers*



scrubbinrims said:


> So what's a "klunker...does it ride slow or make a noise when ridden?"
> Chris




In 1974 Gary Fisher took a 1937 Schwinn Excelsior frame and basically invented the modern mountain bike.  This first bike was called a Klunker. 
see link.

http://www.tomligon.com/garyfisher.htm


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 24, 2012)

*N.o.s  kos*



hzqw2l said:


> All original almost NOS condition.
> View attachment 58886




killer cruiser. where did you find that or are you the orig. owner


----------



## looneymatthew (Jul 27, 2012)

*early nitaka cruiser*

this is my favorite bmx cruiser i got right now .. always looking for others


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> In 1974 Gary Fisher took a 1937 Schwinn Excelsior frame and basically invented the modern mountain bike.  This first bike was called a Klunker.
> see link.
> 
> http://www.tomligon.com/garyfisher.htm




Yes, Prior to this, no one EVER rode a balloon tire or any other bicycle off road.


----------



## RyanPartridge (Aug 29, 2012)

My 79 Bassett I built with a 1968 Torpedo Duomatic 2-speed kickback hub. Dig it!


----------



## tDuctape (Aug 30, 2012)

A few projects:


----------



## RyanPartridge (Aug 31, 2012)

Aemmer said:


> A few projects:




Nice projects Aemmer! What's that red bike in the back?


----------



## tDuctape (Aug 31, 2012)

Champion Cruiser.


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 31, 2012)

*Thats what im talkin about you guys......*

Killer bikes guys ...killer..  keep them coming.  Never seen that frame style 26 champ let's. See some more.


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 31, 2012)

*Bassett Racing*



RyanPartridge said:


> My 79 Bassett I built with a 1968 Torpedo Duomatic 2-speed kickback hub. Dig it!




Like the bars. What kind ate they?


----------



## RyanPartridge (Sep 1, 2012)

VDC cruiser bars..


----------

